# Help needed



## Sandstar (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi I am new to the board but need help. We have ( well not really have) a feral male cat. He is very skittish and really will only come in if hurt or hungry. My boyfriend is the only one who he will allow to touch him on a regular basis unless injured then he lets me doctor him. Well somehow he has adopted a small kitten. It first appeared yesterday I cannot get close but appears to be around 8 weeks old. It sticks very close to the male and the male seems to watch over him. There are 2 very aggressive tom cats in my neighborhood that are always harassing other cats but the male cat will go after them if they come near his baby. The baby is sleeping under the house or with the male. It also appears the male was bringing the baby food as he does not hunt but found a large amount of bird feathers at the opening going under house. I am going to try and trap the baby to get him/her to the vet for all the necessaries but my vet said it is to early to do anything most likely but his shots. Should I try another vet I am hoping to integrate the baby into the family fingers crossed he may be young enough.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It's great that you want to adopt this baby! What else were you thinking of having done? He can get his/her first vaccines and be de-wormed, checked for fleas & mites. Is probably too small to be spayed/neutered and can't get rabies vaccine until 4 months. Just get the spay/neuter done by 6 months. You should also have a FIV/FeLV test done, I believe if it's negative at that age then it's good, but a positive could be a false positive, so it would have to be done again at a later age.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is a sweet story! I agree with Doodle about the shots, etc. Shelters like to neuter them very young, but you're not a shelter. 

As for the adult male, there are organizations who would give you a good price for neutering. I hope you'll have that done. If you take the socialization slowly, I think he'll adjust to you petting him. Everything has to be gradual, with the help of treats and toys. Good luck and thank you for caring for these kitties!


----------



## Sandstar (Dec 8, 2007)

I have had the adult male neutered but he is still a very rough cat. I will see what all the vet can do for baby and then if she can settle get her spayed or neutered as soon as possible. Thank you. yes it is a very sweet story I told my boyfriend he had to come see what boy cat brought home. He didn't believe me and was flabbergasted when he saw this huge cat who usually wants nothing to do with another cat leading this tiny thing around.


----------

